# Pic: Paradise Fish has a missing scale/white bump



## xxBluePitxx (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello everyone this will be my first post I could use some help here. I've had a 20 gallon tall tank set up in my bedroom for about 3 months now. I cycled the tank using sponge media from my established 40 gallon. Last month I got my first, two fish for the tank one is a pale blue dwarf gourami and the other a paradise fish aka Jock the Bully. I moved my gourami to my already establish 40 gallon in my living room after 2 weeks, so now it's just my Paradise in the 20 gallon. 

I noticed him sitting on the bottom of the tank and thought he maybe sick so I kept a close eye on him and rasied the temp in the tank slowly to about 82 degrees I didn't see any feces in the tank its a sand substance with a big piece of driftwood and some java plants for cover in the tank, so when he "goes" you can find it easily. After a 50% water change and the raised temp he seems to doing much better. (Swimming around looking for food and a challenger.)

I haven't seen much feces in a 2 day period and that still bothers me I fed him a pea this morning just in case he was constipated.

Now here's where I really need some advice, over a short time (2 weeks)I have notice a little whitish bum on his side only one and it may be getting slightly worse. 

I have the parameters of the water and it looks fine (I think)
All API test results 
Ph:7.6
Ammonia:0
Nitrate:< 5 ppm

Here's a pics of Jock the spot is slightly lifted so you can barely see it when the fish is looking at you.








Could this be Ich if so can I treat it by just raising the temp for a while?
I'm a noob to aquarium treatments and diseases and will happily welcome any advice


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 16, 2010)

bump sorry I can't help.


----------



## xxBluePitxx (Dec 21, 2010)

*Thanks for the bump*



ghostgirl said:


> bump sorry I can't help.


Thanks for the bump I was online today looking around for pics flame paradise fish and I found this picture of a flame var. an online company was selling (I wouldn't buy a fish that looks like this :shock









Maybe the spot on Jock is natural he's still "hunting" and making a bubble-nest. Thanks again.


----------



## xxBluePitxx (Dec 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What is the nitrite?

Gently touch the cyst. Does it feel hard or soft? Globular in shape? I wouldn't pry it off. It may be a good idea to dab hydrogen peroxide on it with a Q-tip and then betadine. See if it improves. In the meantime, dose a teaspoon per gallon of sodium chloride. Be sure to dissolve it.


----------

